
'Cuddle a Co-worker' team building – fancy it? - DanBC
https://www.teamtactics.co.uk/blog/2018/08/13/cuddle-a-co-worker-team-building-fancy-it/
======
cimmanom
What could possibly go wrong?

Please tell me this is satire.

What about employees who aren’t comfortable with physical contact? What about
employees who are already emotionally uncomfortable around specific other
employees?

Cuddling isn’t something you do to build trust. It’s something you do with
people whom you already fully trust in a way that should not be expected of
co-workers.

Making this a required activity is at best a violation of personal boundaries
and at worst a groping lawsuit waiting to happen.

~~~
anoncoward111
I love physical contact but definitely not with any of my co-workers.

Cuddling for a paycheck sounds like something a sick Hooters manager would
demand

